
Sol – a sunny little virtual machine (2012) - petercooper
https://rsms.me/sol-a-sunny-little-virtual-machine
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4656605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4656605).

~~~
forcemajeure
Rasmus quoted an exciting project... I wonder what that became

